# What makes Pachelbel's Suite in G sound like his canon?



## LAS (Dec 12, 2014)

I've been trying to find out what makes composers sound like themselves. I'm not trained in music, so I don't have the vocabulary. I'm hoping to hear some of you speak to this single question. I heard the Suite on the radio today and the sound was reminiscent of the canon... not the tune. The orchestration. I'm assuming a Pachelbel expert could say, "Oh, yes, he frequently has the first violins play much higher than 2nd and 3rd," or something like that.

Any takers?

Or, if you want to, just speak to what makes Beethoven sound like Beethoven.... or... or....

Recommendations for books would be much appreciated too. I did post a similar question here some time ago and sought out the recommended books, but they didn't quite do it.

TIA
LAS


----------

